# Tattoo



## Iridium (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey guys

Haven't been around for a while so hope you're all well. 

As to why i'm posting - I'm thinking of getting a third tat done and one of my new fave bands is Death From Above 1979 - they totally kick ***! Anyhoo Sebastian Grainger (the drummer) has a rather cool tat on his arm which simply says "1979" but it's in that '70's style 3-D block font. I want a similar design ("1972" as i'm a tad older!) but can't find a picture of the tat or a similar type of font soooooooo anyone out there help please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## starl (Aug 31, 2005)

http://desktoppub.about.com/od/freefonts/l/bl_dd_retro2.htm
You can download the font and design your own tat


----------



## Iridium (Aug 31, 2005)

Ta for the info but not quite what I'm after - more 3-D and more linear/blocky if that makes any sense???


----------



## Xpert (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been looking for tattoo stencils and found a great website.  Maybe you can find what you're looking for there.

www.tattoofinder.com

G'luck! :wink:


----------

